# Squirt Vid (most incredible vid I ever seen)



## sgb3000 (Nov 22, 2004)

Check it:

Pacific Northwest Mystery Tour 2008-2009 on Vimeo


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Fifteen years ago when I was a newbie kayaker, I heard of the "mystery move" and was in awe. I was so naive. It is sooo lame. Get those kayaks back on the surface where they can rip up a wave. Mystery moves in placid waters are weak.


----------



## iskiwinterpark (Mar 24, 2007)

Being Soooooo Lame is people who are negative in the VIBE about the passions in life that feed our soul and make us all unique. The river family consists of striders, rodeo clowns, river runners, creekers rafters or the people who can extend thier season in the fall by squirting. A comment like yours only shows your ignorance!


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

zg, who the hell are you to claim whats weak and what rips. All your posts reak of arrogance-in every fucking forum you post on. Nobody cares if you think your awesome at everything you do. Man your so core, 15years ago blah blah blah. You sound like a tool.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Give ZG a break he can't help being a jackass. He drinks the water in Aspen which contains high levels of donkey feces. I do admit I love the water and skiing over there though.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

JDHOG72 said:


> Give ZG a break he can't help being a jackass. He drinks the water in Aspen which contains high levels of donkey feces. I do admit I love the water and skiing over there though.


Boy, you guys are sensitive! I just had a great day dirtbiking in Wolcott. Nice area. If that was the most incredible squirt video ever, I would hate to see a bad one.

El quapo, you can find out who I am by seeing my profile. No anonymous stuff there. Some posts might be helpful, some cocky, some inquisitive. This one was a button pusher.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

iskiwinterpark, my comment was a little over the top, but c'mon the video was described as the best ever seen. I was a little disappointed. Are snow bladers part of the winter sports family?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

dude, if you watch, that first guy is down for like 15 seconds. Last time I did that was at the bottom of Metlako falls.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Let me be the second to say it, I am ignorant about squirt boats. They look awesome slicing up a wave, and cart wheeling. The challenge in staying under in a barely buoyant boat is less apparent to me. Each to his own. Sorry for the bad manners above, I've been hanging out at TGR to much.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Fruit booters make me giggle. Glad you enjoyed Wolcott, home of the nastiest sometimes boatable creek in CO.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Is that the creek that comes down to the right of the big house on the cliff overlooking I-70?


----------



## sgb3000 (Nov 22, 2004)

ZGjethro said:


> iskiwinterpark, my comment was a little over the top, but c'mon the video was described as the best ever seen. I was a little disappointed. Are snow bladers part of the winter sports family?


Heh. I poached the post title from the other two recent video post titles. Did said poach have desired provocative effect? Apparently so.

*Avy Vid (most incredible vid I ever seen)*

*Foamy Vid [most incredible vid I have ever seen!]*

See you under the river!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

but at least the foamy vid was funny....the comments were more entertaining than the vid...wow if you cant slander each other anonomously(cant spell) then what good is the internet???


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

sgb3000 said:


> Heh. I poached the post title from the other two recent video post titles. Did said poach have desired provocative effect? Apparently so.
> 
> *Avy Vid (most incredible vid I ever seen)*
> 
> ...


Dammit, I hate being the butt of the joke!


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

El quapo said:


> zg, who the hell are you to claim whats weak and what rips. All your posts reak of arrogance-in every fucking forum you post on. Nobody cares if you think your awesome at everything you do. Man your so core, 15years ago blah blah blah. You sound like a tool.


Dude, I just went through five pages of your comments. Don't even begin to give me shit. In ten pages of my comments I did not make nearly as many personal attacks as you did. Most of my comments were meant to help or were factual. There are some opinions about political shit. If you can't handle some random guy spouting off on the internet, how do you function in real life.

To top it off sgb3000 masterfully played us all. I doubt he needed anyone standing up for him


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

ZGjethro said:


> To top it off sgb3000 masterfully played us all. I doubt he needed anyone standing up for him


No, he would rather you all just sink away.....


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Snowhere said:


> No, he would rather you all just sink away.....


Perfect.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

That was a real low joke.


----------



## bigwoodyfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

Do the names Jesse Wittemore, and The Snyder (Strider) Brothers mean anything to you? If you've been boating for fifteen years, you surely know who they are, and the fact that your " Little Boat" evolved from the moves they were doing in their sleek squirt boats back then. Rippin, cartwheels and squirts all started in the glass boats. Really, try one sometime, it's a whole other dimension of kayaking. It will also teach you more about your own play techniques as it slows everything way down. Remember, it's about the boat and the water, not your paddle.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I remember seeing shiny, sparkly, squirt boats when the Crossfire was the hot thing and there were still a lot of dancers out there. It is hard to imagine that the squirt boats could be that ahead of the time compared to most plastic hulls, which were pretty sluggish and thick. Then the Cruise control came out, which seemed like a blending of the two boat.

Please, no more posting here, I want my asshole comments to go away!


----------

